# Trying to bridge USB-rndis as WAN and ethernet NIC as router LAN



## GlowInTheDark (Jun 25, 2021)

Hello everyone. I'm running FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE (fresh installation) on a Raspberry Pi 4b.

I have a USB tethering device that operates with rndis over USB. I'm able to get the WAN activated on a fresh install simply by running:

`dhclient ue0`

I want the FreeBSD install to act as simply a router/uplink (I have another router I have set up as a switch/access point with OpenWRT) that allows me to share my internet with other devices out of the Pi4b's one ethernet output (identified as genet0 in my case). Thus far I've been unable to even SSH into or even successfully ping the FreeBSD install, and I'm positive that it's me and not the software or hardware. (I got this working under OpenWRT but I know there's a lot of hand-holding and preconfiguration already there for you in that Linux distro). I've read through the manual sections on USB tethering, routing, and bridging, but I'm still unable to get this working.

Here is my situation and goals:

-My USB hotspot (which I'm using strictly in wired mode only) from my LTE broadband provider does not do static IPs, so DHCP is required there for the WAN (I believe). Got it. I can ping 8.8.8.8 just fine from the FreeBSD/pi box.
-The hotspot WebUI is reachable from every device I've ever connected it to (including this install) on 192.168.0.1, so I'm assuming that's my "gateway/'default router'" for the router I'm trying to set up.
-I want to be able to plug a cable into the Pi's single ethernet NIC and have the other device (whether it's a switch with multiple machines/and/or an access point or single machine) be able to use the internet provided by ue0, the usb hotspot device.
-Even though this isn't a large network, it would be preferable to still use DHCP for the LAN IP delegation, but I'm not super attached to that idea, I just want to get all my devices online!

Here is my /etc/rc.conf (I've had to use a picture as I can't SSH in).

PS, I'm not sure if this is helpful or not but everything so far I've done to get this working with the linux-based routing firmware I mentioned seemed to use a 255.255.255.0 subnet mask automatically.

Any help is appreciated! I'm sure I'm just doing something wrong here.


----------

